# Steel Dragon Tools



## Doubletap (May 5, 2010)

So far everything I own is Rigid. Mostly because thats what me local supply house carries. I found an advertisement for Steel Dragon Tools on PZ and checked out their web page. http://www.steeldragontools.com/item-detail.php?pid=248

Check out the video at the bottom of the page. Does anyone know anything about these mechines?


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

Doubletap said:


> So far everything I own is Rigid. Mostly because thats what me local supply house carries. I found an advertisement for Steel Dragon Tools on PZ and checked out their web page. http://www.steeldragontools.com/item-detail.php?pid=248
> 
> Check out the video at the bottom of the page. Does anyone know anything about these mechines?


thats what me local supply house carries ere'mate too. defenitely, i like ridgid also , good product.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Chinese knockoffs of Ridgid machines.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/SDT-23707-K...380?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f13c23d1c


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Double tap, I was impressed with the demo of their machine boring a hole in the lumber. I have often wondered how well-made and durable these Chinese tools are. I would be afraid to purchase the pipe threading equipment because of the old saying, 'you get what you pay for'. However, that thinking might be a mistake; perhaps the chinese tools are just as well made as Ridgid.

I don't know if their metal is inferior, parts are cheaper, etc. I just don't know. The difference between the chinese pipe threader and the Ridgid equipment is significant. Hopefully someone here at PZ who has used this stuff will chime in, whether good or bad.


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

Dont Know the real reason but we have had Chinese tools here for a long time, It seems that they are direct copies of Brand name tools but made with much much cheaper materials. You can get lucky and pick up some reasonable quality ones but they would be only infrequently used hand tools. I wouldn buy things that require either precision or strength!


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Adamche said:


> Dont Know the real reason but we have had Chinese tools here for a long time, It seems that they are direct copies of Brand name tools but made with much much cheaper materials. You can get lucky and pick up some reasonable quality ones but they would be only infrequently used hand tools. I wouldn buy things that require either precision or strength!


Isn't that just about every tool you use ?:yes:


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Listening to the machine my ears say no way!!!:no: Cable looks cheap too


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> Isn't that just about every tool you use ?:yes:


Not chopstix!:laughing:


----------



## Doubletap (May 5, 2010)

Now that I think about it I wonder what it would take for any machine to grind through a board? Sharp teeth? And what really taxes me machine is roots at 100+ feet. The cable gets spongy and absorbs the power the machine is putting into it.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Wow, now they are even knocking off the Ridgid Roundup Competition videos.











Mark


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> Isn't that just about every tool you use ?:yes:


I agree except for tape measures, if I buy expensive ones they get stolen or break. If I buy the cheap ones they don't get stolen but last just as long as the good ones do!


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

Adamche said:


> I agree except for tape measures, if I buy expensive ones they get stolen or break. If I buy the cheap ones they don't get stolen but last just as long as the good ones do!


Yeah but you dont look nearly as cool with that cheap ass tape measure clipped on your belt!:laughing:


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

The oiler is probably the only knock off I would buy. 
Ridgid everything!


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

:no::no::no:


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

Hahahaha... Chinese junk, priceless


----------

